# burned gills



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

ive read that clorine water can burn out fish gills and they die a slow and painfull death. but my question is, can they be treated back to health?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not sure, did you just add untreated water to your tank?


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

no it was actually in my pond. i was topping of the water and forgot about it and came back later with the pond overfilling. All fish seem okay except one koi.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I would put some dechlor in the tank and put enough in for the amount of water you put in as fast as you can to prevent permant damage.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

PerculaClown said:


> no it was actually in my pond. i was topping of the water and forgot about it and came back later with the pond overfilling. All fish seem okay except one koi.


You should go ahead and add dechlorinator ASAP!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Chlorine is apparantly very bad for all fish. I wouldn't know though as I've never used pure tap water.


----------

